# Wazzup from Utah



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

welcome ... few folks seem to pay attention to this thread .. just jump in somewhere and have a blast .. itll slow in the summer and pick up again in the fall ... where you ridin im brighton and the snowbird spring pass ....


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

I usually ride Sundance. It's way cheap, real close, and fun enough for me (I'm still learning).


----------

